# how to clean radiator bottle



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

As above .
Looking to get as new finish on a murky brown radiator bottle
Thanks 
TH


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure how bad yours is, but a good APC mixed 4:1 works well in cleaning my engine bay.

Any pictures?


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Put it in a bowl of bicarbonate of soda and warm water over night, works wonders inside and out.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

NO PICS TONIGHT. BUT WILL TRY THE SODA AND LET YOU KNOW .
tHANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

2nd the bicarb it works wonders and if anything is left inside a bottle brush will shift it after the bicarb. I have used this several times after engine work where a cyl head gasket has gone or a oil cooler failure.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've heard of people putting them in the dishwasher with good results.


----------



## optical (Nov 12, 2005)

For the sake of £15 you might aswell buy a new one. This is one of the cheapest things that will make the most difference to an engine bay. Also change your coolant while your at it for the fresh look.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Meguiars Super Degreaser - will make it look like new. Dilute 4:1 (Waterroduct)


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

If its crappy brown I use a mix of washing up liquid or bleach and a few clean pebbles in the bottle, shake the bottle and rinse.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As mentioned dishwasher and/or a strong cleaner with rice or pebbles inside and give it a shake.

The outside of my bottle would not clean up with a number of degreasers or cleaners...then i tried Suffix HD, it worked a TREAT!


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

Bleach it!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

baby bottle tablets and baby bottle brushes are great for cleaning this kind of thing.


----------

